# Phils DIY Home Theater Pics



## flipatkc

Hello everyone. Finally finished with my DIY dedicated Home Theater. Overall Im pretty pleased with the outcome but since I built it, Im biased…so with that being said, I wanted to ask the experts..and that is all of you. I found this site extremely helpful while researching everything I wanted to do within my budget. I still have some minor tweaks but I would say its 99% complete.

With that being said…here we go:

Room: 20’ x 13’. Ceiling is 7.6’ tall.

Screen: 100” Elite 16:9

Projector: Optoma HD65 (I got a steal on this brand new or I would of gone with an Optoma HD20 for the true 1080)

Sound: Denon 5.1 w/Boston Acoustic speakers and Sub. This puts out good sound…not awesome room shaking sound but still very good and I can feel the bass.

Riser: Didn’t go wall to wall with this. Riser is 9.6’ x 6’ x 12” tall. total cost was about $350. $100 for wood which I built (built with 2x12x12’s and ¾ plywood). $100 for the carpet and $150 for carpet install.

Seating: The back row of 3 are Berkline Tangiers (love these seats). The Front row which I just got yesterday are Lane Malibu’s which are just ok. Very comfy but quality of the bonded leather lacks in comparison with the Berkline. If I had to do it over, I would have ordered the Berkline for the front and back rows.

Characters: These are what makes my room unique. These are sold by many sites out there. They pretty much all cost about $30/character not including shipping. Some sites offer free shipping if you order enough of them…..which obviously I did. I mounted them to my walls with 2 sided Velcro. Should you be interested just do a net search for “cardboard standups”. Several sites will appear. Awesome way to add some real action to your room. Looks way cooler than a framed movie poster which was my original idea. 

In all, absolutely everything in this room from the paint to the electronics (wiring, mounts, cables, projector, screen, dvd..etc) to the seating, riser..etc was just under $5k. 

Well, critique away….what do you like, and what do you not like.

Thanks for all your input!!


----------



## ALMFamily

Phil - first off - :TT

Nicely done sir! You are correct - the figures make it very unique. And, as a person who is also DIY as much as I possibly can, kudos to you on staying the course and making it the way you wanted. I think the completed project does two things - you have your own theater AND you get to feel the sense of accomplishment that you did it yourself.


----------



## engtaz

Swwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Prof.

Certainly unique and well done for doing it all yourself! :T
My only suggestion would be to get that ceiling painted dark grey or black..It will help to give you a more contrasty image..


----------



## Cyberfloatie

flipatkc said:


> Well, critique away….what do you like, and what do you not like.


I love that it's finished. Mine isn't and won't be any time soon due to serious budget constraints. That makes me green with envy of your setup!

The characters are a nice touch for sure, something my kids would go crazy over.


----------



## MarAgt

Well done, ver nice!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Nice job, Phil, the standees are a great unique touch. It looks really good, especially for that budget, and I hope you get a ton of enjoyment out of it!


----------



## MrACE

I love what you did there, its very close to what i did to mine beside cardboard standups - i went with posters. even color is same as mine  ... what i dont like is why in the world you went with HD65 - its 720 P. shouldhve gone with HD20. i have it and its Awesome - i bought HD65 , it was nice, but i returned it thinking when i am spending this much money ,, why cheap out on the main part and went with HD20.
checkout mine
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...d-rooms-only/47970-show-off-your-theater.html
non the les,, Great job,, i did everything myself as well.. even made thte screen myself ,, buoght parts from ebay and home depot  ..
It feeels reallly goood once is allll done eh ,, know the feeling very well. good job.


----------

